# Kohler products



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

huggytree said:


> I had a cast iron WP tub that was 600lbs...it didn't come in a crate, just a cardboard box (thanks Kohler)....there was no way to carry this thing to the 2nd floor...the sides were open and had rubber hoses all over it just silicones to the sides....we attempted to carry it with 4 men and tore off 3 hoses...we stopped....I hired a moving crew for $500 and they had to crate it up to move it to the 2nd floor....even inside a crate it still got 1 more hose broke off...
> 
> Kohler handled the whole repair for free.....even though it was my fault...I later found out from the repair guy that he repairs almost every one of these....kohler recommends using a crane to get them in the 2nd floor......problem is without a crate id assume it would still get damaged
> 
> ...


Yeah they have no problem sending you out a new part or fixing old one. Problem is they do not cover anything other than that. As an example Wedi cover my labor to pull out and replace and any materials that need to be replaced if their product has problems. A company who charges what they do should have a vastly better warranty.


----------

